# Tournament fishing in my tin



## Scott06z71 (Sep 18, 2014)

I haven't fished in a Bass tournament in years. I no longer have a bass boat. I have a 15 Tracker Topper with a 20 hp with a livewell. I think the main requirement for a tournament is having an aeriated livewell to keep fish alive which I have. I was thinking of entering a local tournament not a club tournament. I now that I would probably be the slowest boat so I would blast off last. What do you guys think about entering a tournament with my small boat?


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Why not? Sounds like a fun time. It ain't how fast you get there, it's about enjoying yourself.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 18, 2014)

A small boat can catch just as big of a fish as a large boat. The whopper is probably under the dock they all launched from.


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 18, 2014)

I say go for it and show em up!!!


----------



## Y_J (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh hell yeah.. Go for it, have fun, catch the lunkers, win the tourney, and show them that the little boat can win just as good as the ones back by all the $$$$$


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 19, 2014)

One issue you may have is depending on the tournaments some pair boaters and non-boaters and have a minimum size requirement so that people aren't too cramped. The other would be the size of the livewell - I don't know how large your livewwell on the 15' is, but some tourney's also have minimum size requirements.

Just read the rules of whatever event you're trying to enter and make sure you're compliant - I'd hate to see anyone buy in then get DQ'd over a technicality.


----------



## Scott06z71 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm not looking at any big tournaments. I have been asking around a little and was told that some places would be off limits because it would not be fair that I could get into some places that the bigger boats can't get into. But there is no off limits for the big boats with a 200 hp that cover a lot more distance than I can. That doesn't seem fair to me. I'm not in a club. I'm just asking around I may try some tournaments in the Spring. Years ago I had a 16'6" bass boat with a 115 hp and that was one of the smaller boats in tournament then.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sounds like the rules are stacked in favor of big boats. No surprise since the big boats and motors sponsor so much. Find a tinny tournament and just enjoy yourself.


----------

